# nm-applet says i'm not connected

## ReDirEct__

Hi all... i have a problem with nm-applet. NetworkManager seems to be up and running (my connection work), but nm-applet says that i'm not connected. When networkmanager starts, there are the Auto eth0 and the Auto eth1 connection, but not when i turn oof the networkmanager service. When using dhclient instead of dhcpcd, nm-applet works well but (i don't know why) i have 2 differents ip addresses (the one from ifconfig it's different from the nm-applet one). So, considering that i can't hold more the 3 ip address on the same telehpone line (due to my ISP restrictions) i need to use dhcpcd (never solved the 2 ip problem) but i want the nm-applet working to. If you need specific config file, ask and i will post it. Hope someone can help me. Thanks

----------

## bjlockie

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

> Hi all... i have a problem with nm-applet. NetworkManager seems to be up and running (my connection work), but nm-applet says that i'm not connected. When networkmanager starts, there are the Auto eth0 and the Auto eth1 connection, but not when i turn oof the networkmanager service. When using dhclient instead of dhcpcd, nm-applet works well but (i don't know why) i have 2 differents ip addresses (the one from ifconfig it's different from the nm-applet one). So, considering that i can't hold more the 3 ip address on the same telehpone line (due to my ISP restrictions) i need to use dhcpcd (never solved the 2 ip problem) but i want the nm-applet working to. If you need specific config file, ask and i will post it. Hope someone can help me. Thanks

 

I switched from wicd (because development stopped) but NetworkManager is really bad so I switched back.

My network worked with nm but no apps thought they were connected.

----------

## ReDirEct__

i will try agian with dhclient and solve the duble ip address problem... then i'll give a try ti wicd. Thanks

----------

